# instrument tubing air



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

did you google it ?
that is quite often faster than here


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

I've run plenty of 1/4" tubing and never knew there was a code. Good question.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Instrument air is only covered by the NFPA if it involves healthcare facilities.


----------



## Sagemoderaul (Mar 16, 2017)

Almost Retired said:


> did you google it ?
> that is quite often faster than here


yes i did and couldnt find it.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

which probably says there isnt any ?


----------



## Sagemoderaul (Mar 16, 2017)

Almost Retired said:


> which probably says there isnt any ?


yeah well i just assumed i just didnt know what i was looking for, but if in fact theres no code for that, then how can anyone inspect it and know its right? just word of mouth and pretty please believe me??


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Sagemoderaul said:


> yeah well i just assumed i just didnt know what i was looking for, but if in fact theres no code for that, then how can anyone inspect it and know its right? just word of mouth and pretty please believe me??


If you do it wrong it won’t work. 
It’s only as hard as you want to make it.

How you do it only depends on what your trying to achieve and the devices you connect to.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

ASME compressed air piping Codes. There are several. It’s plumbing so don’t expect NEC level (legal) but general standards for plumbing apply.

And just like electrical there is neat and professional and then there is typical,


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Sagemoderaul said:


> hi quick question anyone knows if theres a codebook for running 1/4 tubing like the nec provides for emt?
> if so could you name the book , thanks in advanced, also i already looked the resources area of this page and couldnt find anything about it thanks again.


Manufacture information such as size, regulators, flow control need to be followed for warranty. As for how to run it that is building/owner specs such as protection against damage and neatness.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

I will say that the hard pipe looks much neater than that soft drawn stuff that you have to unroll.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

oldsparky52 said:


> I will say that the hard pipe looks much neater than that soft drawn stuff that you have to unroll.


But someone that can run 20' lengths of stainless tubing can make some good looking work, with matching offsets, lining up unions, we'll thought out runs, etc. While others will make it look like horrific. Similar to those who run conduit.


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

1/4" tubing for what kind of air. You're a little light on details. 

I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that chemical plants and refineries have standards for instrument tubing.

I'm sure API has a standard somewhere.


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

https://www.spedweb.com/images/instrument_air_piping_system_design.pdf





https://www.hitachi.us/supportingdocs/forbus/isd/white_papers/Air%20Piping%20Recommendations%20for%20Compressor%20Discharge%20and%20Plant%20Distributi....pdf





https://www.cedengineering.com/userfiles/Process%20Piping%20Fundamentals,%20Codes%20and%20Standards%20%20-%20Module%201.pdf





https://engstandards.lanl.gov/esm/pressure_safety/Section%20REF-3-R0.pdf



The B31.3 code and the B31 code covers piping.

some of the links are for suggestions in instrumentation air for industrial sites and one is a paper on the code and piping differences.

might take a coffee or two too, read it all.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is not my install, but here's a few pics of some venting on one of our sites. Being an electrician, and maybe a bit OCD I always look at conduit or tubing racks. This site looks like a lot of work and naturally I spotted 2 spots where their bends were a bit off. Lol


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Never installed or worked on one, and haven't even seen one in many decades, but old line-type heat detection used copper tubing. Don't remember much about in the fire code.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

GrayHair said:


> Never installed or worked on one, and haven't even seen one in many decades, but old line-type heat detection used copper tubing. Don't remember much about in the fire code.


We use these on our fire loops.





__





Stainless Steel Swagelok Tube Fitting, Fusible Tube Adapter, 3/8 in. Tube OD, 212°F (100°C) | Fusible Tube Adapters | Tube Fittings and Adapters | Fittings | All Products | Swagelok







products.swagelok.com


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

I believe you are looking for fittertalk.com


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

The cut sheet for the disable plug.



https://www.swagelok.com/downloads/webcatalogs/EN/MS-CRD-0107.pdf



The cheaper version.



https://www.elsiemfg.com/product/38-stainless-steel-fusible-pipe-plug/



And to protect from whiplash.









Air fuses CP Chicago Pneumatic







tools.cp.com


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Worked as an instrument fitter/electrician for a time, out in a chemical plant on the Houston Ship Channel.

I got roped into running process tubing because I was good at running conduit.

Not much difference between the two except tubing benders are step up for center to center bending.

Once I figured that out, I marked my tubing benders the way conduit benders are marked, 90's measured to the back of the 90, instead of to the center of the tube.

Never saw any "code" requirements, other than it was expected to be done in a neat and workmanship manner, and not leak.


----------



## fisher33 (Dec 5, 2017)

Sagemoderaul said:


> hi quick question anyone knows if theres a codebook for running 1/4 tubing like the nec provides for emt?
> if so could you name the book , thanks in advanced, also i already looked the resources area of this page and couldnt find anything about it thanks again.


this type of work is done daily when dealing with controls work, and running 2/3 differential pressure sensors, differential pressure sensors, room pressure monitors, filter differential monitors, to keep it as clean as possible i usually pipe it in exposed areas, and pull it in with all my control wires, and in the ceilings, i usually run it in with my j hooks, there is no real set standards, and in wet areas use seal tile and use cord grips if you have to have it exposed as little as possible, but as the question n to hard pipe it.....i have never done that, use the spools of tubing and pull it as you would a wire, i hope this helps and i know most people do not often do this work, but i have done it quite often for 10 yrs or so


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

ANSI /ISA–7.0.0–1996 is the globally-recognized quality standard for instrument air as defined by the Instrument Society of America. Below, we’ll go through the Standard’s four elements of instrument air quality for use in pneumatic instruments. 









The ANSI/ISA Instrument Air Standard and Adsorption Type Dryers


Compressed Air Best Practices Magazine informs industrial sustainability, facility and energy managers on compressed air energy conservation measures deployed by compressed air auditors and technicians.




www.airbestpractices.com


----------

